# Where to buy new (not previously used) fish tubs/buckets



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I like to use fish tubs - both the short and tall ones; but need a source to buy new ones.  (I am in New England.) Perkins doesn't carry them; does anyone have a source for them.... 

At this point I don't care if they're colored or white, but colored would make it easier to get them back if I were to use them for deliveries. 

Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've bought them from my fish monger....a couple bucks each.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a bakery, so I don't have a fishmonger


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just contact one in your area and ask if you could buy some.


----------



## thomas rhee (May 26, 2011)

Just ask your fish purveyor to bring you some on the next delivery.  Otherwise, you can go to the fish market and buy some from any of the vendors.


----------

